# Forum in English  > News  > Computer security news  >  Norton AntiVirus Dual Protection for Mac debuts

## wise-wistful

Protection for Intel-based Macs running both OS X and Windows
Symantec on Monday introduced Norton AntiVirus Dual Protection for Mac. It costs $69.95, which includes a one-year subscription to signature updates. 
The new software package combines Norton AntiVirus 2008 for Windows with Norton AntiVirus 11 for Mac. It's intended for users of Intel-based Macs who have both Mac OS X and Windows running on their computers. 
Norton AntiVirus Dual Protection will automatically update itself in the background and can scan and clean downloaded files and e-mail attachments automatically. 
While some debate the efficacy of anti-virus software for Mac, given the relative dearth so far of viruses and malware for the platform, Macs running Windows using Apple Boot Camp software or virtualization software like VMWare Fusion and Parallels Desktop are indeed vulnerable to Windows-based viruses, malware and other threats. 
The software also includes performance and engine improvements which Symantec says provide better compatibility and less impact on system startup and resource usage. The Mac product also works with Leopard, sports a redesigned interface and protects against attacks that target software vulnerabilities. 
The software is available either as a download or on CD. 
System requirements call for Mac OS X v10.4.10 or later; it's a Universal binary. Windows system requirements call for Windows XP SP2 or Vista.
computerworld

----------

